# kernel 2.6.22 sda a hda(cerrado)

## austin

hola el  poblema es que he compilado el kernel 2.6.22, al configurarlo he visto que ha cambiado un poco la secion de del serial ata, hasta hay bien ya porque se que dispositivo  utilizo. pero ha arrancar con el nuevo kernel no pasa de montar las particiones ya que me dice que el dispositivo /dev/sda no existe y mirando un poco veo que sea cambiado por hda y por cosecuencia perdida del dma ya que no permite activarla  :Evil or Very Mad:   , mirando un poco por el foro de gentoo en ingles veo que es una cosa normal del kernel 2.6.22 pero no me aclaro mucho a si que una persona entendida del caso que lo aclare  :Exclamation: 

----------

## i92guboj

Varias cosas.

¿Tu disco es SATA o es un ATA normal de los de antes? Si puedes sube tu .config (la del kernel) a pastebin y pega aquí un link, para que la podamos ver.

Pega también un link a ese hilo que has mencionado.

Y una última pregunta: en el caso de qeu el disco sea SATA, ¿has mirado si tienes la emulación ATA/IDE activada en la BIOS? Si es así, deberías desactivarla.

----------

## austin

es un diso sata y siempre me ha dectectado como sda.

pongo el config del kernel:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8

# Thu Oct  4 20:34:29 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

CONFIG_MPSC=y

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=128

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_FAN is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

CONFIG_IRDA=m

#

# IrDA protocols

#

CONFIG_IRLAN=m

CONFIG_IRNET=m

CONFIG_IRCOMM=m

CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA=y

#

# IrDA options

#

CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP=y

CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR=y

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Infrared-port device drivers

#

#

# SIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR=m

#

# Dongle support

#

CONFIG_DONGLE=y

CONFIG_ESI_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACTISYS_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TEKRAM_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_TOIM3232_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_LITELINK_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MA600_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_GIRBIL_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_MCP2120_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_OLD_BELKIN_DONGLE=m

CONFIG_ACT200L_DONGLE=m

# CONFIG_KINGSUN_DONGLE is not set

#

# Old SIR device drivers

#

# CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR is not set

#

# Old Serial dongle support

#

#

# FIR device drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR=m

CONFIG_NSC_FIR=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_FIR=m

CONFIG_SMC_IRCC_FIR=m

CONFIG_ALI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VLSI_FIR=m

CONFIG_VIA_FIR=m

# CONFIG_MCS_FIR is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_BT_CMTP is not set

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

CONFIG_AF_RXRPC=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RXKAD is not set

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

CONFIG_MTD=y

# CONFIG_MTD_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CONCAT is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PARTITIONS is not set

#

# User Modules And Translation Layers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_CHAR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLKDEVS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK_RO is not set

# CONFIG_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_NFTL is not set

# CONFIG_INFTL is not set

# CONFIG_RFD_FTL is not set

# CONFIG_SSFDC is not set

#

# RAM/ROM/Flash chip drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_JEDECPROBE is not set

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_1=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_2=y

CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_4=y

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_16 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MAP_BANK_WIDTH_32 is not set

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I1=y

CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I2=y

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I4 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_CFI_I8 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_RAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ROM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ABSENT is not set

#

# Mapping drivers for chip access

#

# CONFIG_MTD_COMPLEX_MAPPINGS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_TS5500 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PLATRAM is not set

#

# Self-contained MTD device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_PMC551 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_SLRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_PHRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_MTDRAM is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_BLOCK2MTD is not set

#

# Disk-On-Chip Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001 is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_DOC2001PLUS is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_NAND is not set

# CONFIG_MTD_ONENAND is not set

#

# UBI - Unsorted block images

#

# CONFIG_MTD_UBI is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH=m

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PLATFORM is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=y

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=y

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=m

CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY=m

CONFIG_LXT_PHY=m

CONFIG_CICADA_PHY=m

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_TULIP_MWI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_ULI526X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601 is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

#

# X.25/LAPB support is disabled

#

CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

CONFIG_WANXL=m

CONFIG_PC300=m

CONFIG_PC300_MLPPP=y

#

# Cyclades-PC300 MLPPP support is disabled.

#

#

# Refer to the file README.mlppp, provided by PC300 package.

#

# CONFIG_PC300TOO is not set

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC=y

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST=y

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SBNI=m

CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE=y

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

# CONFIG_DEFXX_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLHC=m

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_I4L is not set

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON is not set

CONFIG_CAPI_TRACE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m

#

# CAPI hardware drivers

#

#

# Active AVM cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_AVM=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

#

# Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_BRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_PRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_DIVACAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_USERIDI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_MAINT=m

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801=m

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=m

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=m

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM=m

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m

CONFIG_DRM_VIA=m

CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE=m

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000=m

CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040=m

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ=y

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=m

#

# TPM devices

#

CONFIG_TCG_TPM=m

CONFIG_TCG_TIS=m

CONFIG_TCG_NSC=m

CONFIG_TCG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_TCG_INFINEON=m

CONFIG_TELCLOCK=m

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT819=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT856=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7110=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7111=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7114=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VPX3220=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7185=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7170=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV7175=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA6588=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA_USB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249=m

CONFIG_TUNER_3036=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_ZR36060=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_BUZ=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC10=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_DC30=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_LML33R10=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN_AVS6EYES is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134_ALSA is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVIDEO=m

CONFIG_USB_VICAM=m

CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM=m

CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC=m

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

CONFIG_USB_ET61X251=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP=m

CONFIG_USB_W9968CF=m

CONFIG_USB_OV511=m

CONFIG_USB_SE401=m

CONFIG_USB_SN9C102=m

CONFIG_USB_STV680=m

CONFIG_USB_ZC0301=m

CONFIG_USB_PWC=m

# CONFIG_USB_PWC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO=m

CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO=m

CONFIG_USB_DSBR=m

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7146_VV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_DAB=y

CONFIG_USB_DABUSB=m

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

#

# PCMCIA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

#

# System on Chip audio support

#

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EMI62=m

CONFIG_USB_EMI26=m

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

CONFIG_USB_LED=y

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE=m

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

CONFIG_USB_LD=m

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM=m

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MAD=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS=m

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MEM=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ADDR_TRANS=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPATH=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100 is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_SRP=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ISER is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=m

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=m

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205=m

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86=m

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Virtualization

#

CONFIG_KVM=y

CONFIG_KVM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_KVM_AMD is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_DELL_RBU=m

CONFIG_DCDBAS=m

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V1=y

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=m

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=m

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

CONFIG_BEFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_BEFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_CRAMFS=m

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_VMALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=m

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp437"

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

CONFIG_NCP_FS=m

# CONFIG_NCPFS_PACKET_SIGNING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_IOCTL_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_STRONG is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_NFS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_OS2_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NCPFS_SMALLDOS is not set

CONFIG_NCPFS_NLS=y

# CONFIG_NCPFS_EXTRAS is not set

CONFIG_CODA_FS=m

# CONFIG_CODA_FS_OLD_API is not set

CONFIG_AFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_AFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf-8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874=m

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=m

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251=m

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_TIMER_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

# CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

```

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  /dev/sda no existe y mirando un poco veo que sea cambiado por hda y por cosecuencia perdida del dma ya que no permite activarla

 

los sata siempre tienen el DMA activado.

Déjanos ver la salida de un dmesg con el kernel en cuestión. Curioso el tema, debe ser lo que comenta i92guboj, algo de la bios.

saluetes

----------

## austin

```
Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 (root@ivanruano) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 Thu Oct 4 00:29:10 CEST 2007

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/md1 vga=0x31b video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@70 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 udev hdc=noprobe

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 000000007fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff3000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524272) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6C00, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

ACPI: RSDT 7FFF3040, 0030 (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

ACPI: FACP 7FFF30C0, 0074 (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

ACPI: DSDT 7FFF3180, 3A27 (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000C)

ACPI: FACS 7FFF0000, 0040

ACPI: MCFG 7FFF6CC0, 003C (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

ACPI: APIC 7FFF6C00, 0068 (r1 GBT    AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD  1010101)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 524272) 1 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   524272

On node 0 totalpages: 524175

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1133 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2810 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 7111 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 513065 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

WARNING: NR_CPUS limit of 1 reached. Processor ignored.

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:70000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 515875

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/md1 vga=0x31b video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32@70 splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 udev hdc=noprobe

ide_setup: hdc=noprobe

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Detected 2919.201 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Checking aperture...

Memory: 2054084k/2097088k available (2633k kernel code, 42016k reserved, 1349k data, 204k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5843.22 BogoMIPS (lpj=11686454)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU:               Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz stepping 04

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 13032088

Detected 13.032 MHz APIC timer.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Found Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express Memory Controller Hub without MMCONFIG support.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 16 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000000-0xf3ffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xcf200-0xcffff has been reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e0000000-e2ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e7000000-e70fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: e3000000-e6ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 5645k freed

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1191620691.528:1): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000080000, using 10240k, total 262144k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:04:01.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:04:01.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xffffc20000018000, 00:40:f4:cf:e3:3a, IRQ 19

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6V160E0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST3160815AS, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 < hda5 hda6 > hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 hdb8 >

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.11

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: 0x1F0 IDE port busy

PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #2:1@3f6 for device 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: DUMMY

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x0000000000010170 ctl 0x0000000000010376 bmdma 0x000000000001f008 irq 15

ata2.00: ATAPI: LITE-ON DVDRW SHW-160P6S, PS08, max UDMA/66

ata2.00: limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            LITE-ON  DVDRW SHW-160P6S PS08 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

kvm: no hardware support

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xe7104000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x0000bc00

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000b000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x0000b400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x0000b800

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbled

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

md: linear personality registered for level -1

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

md: multipath personality registered for level -4

md: faulty personality registered for level -5

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14 (Thu May 31 09:03:25 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC882, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xe7100000 irq 16

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input3

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  STORAGE DEVICE   9317 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

usb-storage: device scan complete

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: considering hdb7 ...

md:  adding hdb7 ...

md:  adding hda2 ...

md: created md1

md: bind<hda2>

md: bind<hdb7>

md: running: <hdb7><hda2>

md1: setting max_sectors to 128, segment boundary to 32767

raid0: looking at hdb7

raid0:   comparing hdb7(15639168) with hdb7(15639168)

raid0:   END

raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

raid0: 1 zones

raid0: looking at hda2

raid0:   comparing hda2(14659200) with hdb7(15639168)

raid0:   NOT EQUAL

raid0:   comparing hda2(14659200) with hda2(14659200)

raid0:   END

raid0:   ==> UNIQUE

raid0: 2 zones

raid0: FINAL 2 zones

raid0: zone 1

raid0: checking hda2 ... nope.

raid0: checking hdb7 ... contained as device 0

  (15639168) is smallest!.

raid0: zone->nb_dev: 1, size: 979968

raid0: current zone offset: 15639168

raid0: done.

raid0 : md_size is 30298368 blocks.

raid0 : conf->hash_spacing is 29318400 blocks.

raid0 : nb_zone is 2.

raid0 : Allocating 16 bytes for hash.

md: ... autorun DONE.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4

intel_rng: FWH not detected

00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  100.14.09  Sat May 26 00:43:07 PDT 2007

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

cx2388x cx88-mpeg Driver Manager version 0.0.6 loaded

CORE cx88[0]: subsystem: 0070:9002, board: Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T [card=18,autodetected]

TV tuner 4 at 0x1fe, Radio tuner -1 at 0x1fe

cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.6 loaded

tveeprom 1-0050: Hauppauge model 90002, rev C176, serial# 469434

tveeprom 1-0050: MAC address is 00-0D-FE-07-29-BA

tveeprom 1-0050: tuner model is Thompson DTT7592 (idx 76, type 4)

tveeprom 1-0050: TV standards ATSC/DVB Digital (eeprom 0x80)

tveeprom 1-0050: audio processor is None (idx 0)

tveeprom 1-0050: decoder processor is CX882 (idx 25)

tveeprom 1-0050: has no radio, has IR receiver, has no IR transmitter

cx88[0]: hauppauge eeprom: model=90002

input: cx88 IR (Hauppauge Nova-T DVB-T as /class/input/input5

cx88[0]/2: cx2388x 8802 Driver Manager

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.2[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

cx88[0]/2: found at 0000:04:00.2, rev: 5, irq: 20, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe4000000

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

cx88[0]/0: found at 0000:04:00.0, rev: 5, irq: 20, latency: 32, mmio: 0xe3000000

cx88[0]/0: registered device video0 [v4l2]

cx88[0]/0: registered device vbi0

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xbb on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e03b <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xbb on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e03b <keycode>' to make it known.

EXT3 FS on md1, internal journal

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xbb on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e03b <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xbb on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e03b <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xbc on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e03c <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xbc on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e03c <keycode>' to make it known.

eth0: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex, lpa 0x0000

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

----------

## sefirotsama

¿Te lo detecta como hda SOLO el grub o tambien udev? A mi me pasaba antes y no recuerdo como lo solucioné. Creo que hice un .config completamente nuevo... con emulación SCSI i SCSI generic (aunque no lo tengo sin ello no arranca).

 *austin wrote:*   

> es un diso sata y siempre me ha dectectado como sda.
> 
> pongo el config del kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Viendo posts como este se agradezca que exista el pastebin... (lo siento mi obligación era hacer el quote, xDDDDDDD)

----------

## i92guboj

Mira esto:

```
Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6V160E0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST3160815AS, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 < hda5 hda6 > hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 < hdb5 hdb6 hdb7 hdb8 > 

```

Esto significa que tus discos son cogido por el driver ide genérico. En primer lugar, te aconsejo que desactives dicha opción en tu kernel. Los cdroms deberían poder funcionar todavía con el driver pata. Y tus discos duros con el sata. Desactiva completamente el soporte para ide/ata/rll y activa emulación de cdrom scsi.

Luego vuelve a mirar la bios y asegúrate de que no hay ninguna emulación ide activada, porque si no, no me explico como linux puede ver una unidad sata como una ide.

----------

## abecedarix

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Luego vuelve a mirar la bios y asegúrate de que no hay ninguna emulación ide activada, porque si no, no me explico como linux puede 
> 
> ver una unidad sata como una ide.

 

Si sirve de algo mi experiencia:

Placa: Intel DP965LT

Disco SATA II

1. En la BIOS, en modo compatibilidad

- Ubuntu me lo detectó como /dev/sda

- Gentoo me lo detectó como /dev/hda (estoy hablando de kernels anteriores, el de la 2006.1 que creo que era el 2.6.17)

2. SATA en modo IDE (es lo mismo creo que el anterior, pero aparece)

- Me lo detectan ambos como /dev/sda. Cambio el fstab y el grub. No hay mayores problemas

3. Cambio a modo AHCI

- Windows no me arranca   :Twisted Evil:  Mejoras en el rendimiento (arranque de las X  - kdm - de 6 segundos a 3 o 4 y más rápido el rsync). El disco suena menos.

En mi BIOS:

Tiene una opción, que creo que es la de modo de compatibilidad, que al desactivarla aparecen otra: "Configure SATA as" y tiene dos valores: IDE o AHCI

----------

## austin

era lo que decia  i92guboj, he desactivado el ide generioco en el kernel y ya me lo detecta como sda.

muchas gracias

----------

